# Diamond dove suddenly *very* vocal



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello all!

I'm getting kind of worried about my Naughty Bird. He has suddenly become very, very vocal. Doesn't sound like a distress call - just the lovely cooing. But it's pretty darn near constant now - and louder, much louder.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Doves coo, ESP males, it is normal, some coo louder and more than others. What do you need ideas about?


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

I was just sort of worried. He's never been this vocal before. I'm gonna tell myself it's because he's happy


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no.such.girl said:


> I was just sort of worried. He's never been this vocal before. I'm gonna tell myself it's because he's happy


doves coo for a mate or to attract one or defend their territory, not sure if it means they are happy, Iam not certain birds can have that emotion. he sounds like he is maturing or getting settled in and feels the need to find a mate.


----------



## no.such.girl (Dec 11, 2012)

Well now he's hardly talking to me at all. And he's laying down more than usual.


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Probably wanting to find a mate, in My opinion.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

no.such.girl said:


> Well now he's hardly talking to me at all. And he's laying down more than usual.


you can see if he will sit on a fake egg/s, you can use a white marble or small smooth round stone, or a wooden egg from the craft store..he may want to sit a nest.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

It sounds like he wants a mate.


----------



## squabarific (May 7, 2013)

He is absolutely looking for a mate; Doves tend to want to create babies around this time of year.
Does he have a friend living with him? If not, he could probably use some company.


----------



## dove_white (Jun 9, 2010)

If he's the only bird then he'll more then likely see you as his mate. I have had doves despite having choice females choose to try and mate with my hand. Go fig....


----------

